# Road shoe/pedal for gravel riding



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm a long time road and mountain biker and doing more mixed surface stuff these days. I need a shoe I can walk in on rocky dirt roads but find 2 hole SPD pedals result in mean hot spots on long rides. I can go all day in three hole shoes with Look pedals, but these are terrible for walking on dirt/rocks.

I would love to see a shoe that supports three hole cleats and the wider platform of a road pedal, but with tread to protect the cleat and provide traction. Is this too much to ask for? Am I crazy? (don't answer that)


----------



## BianchiMike (May 14, 2012)

You're not going to find a shoe that supports road cleats with tread. Road bike shoes aren't made for walking unlike mountain bike shoes, where it's more common to bike a bike. Plus I figure the tread would be semi detrimental into being able to clip in easily if at all. Best bet is going to be a good stiff soled mountain bike shoe.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

as you imagine your design wishes - include imagining stepping in mud and getting that cleaned out well enough to clip in. 

I agree, a good stiff soled mountain bike shoe should solve your problem with localized pressure points (although I don't think that's technically the definition of hot spots).


----------



## threefire (Apr 5, 2004)

Just out of curiosity, why would your MTB shoe give you hot spots? There are some MTB shoes with pretty stiff soles out there. 

In fact, I have made a complete switch to MTB shoes for all kinds of riding. I am fully aware of the "elitist image" that's often associated w/ road cycling (shaved legs, POC, Rapha, etc. and generally higher prices/margin for roadie products), but I am far beyond the age to care about this stuff. Granted I seldom ride more than 4 hours at a time any more so I can't speak about very long rides, but for the rides I do, MTB shoes have been great. I do carry 40 grams of more rubber but not falling in a coffee shop is worth those 40 grams for me.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

threefire said:


> *Just out of curiosity, why would your MTB shoe give you hot spots? There are some MTB shoes with pretty stiff soles out there.
> *
> In fact, I have made a complete switch to MTB shoes for all kinds of riding. I am fully aware of the "elitist image" that's often associated w/ road cycling (shaved legs, POC, Rapha, etc. and generally higher prices/margin for roadie products), but I am far beyond the age to care about this stuff. Granted I seldom ride more than 4 hours at a time any more so I can't speak about very long rides, but for the rides I do, MTB shoes have been great. I do carry 40 grams of more rubber but not falling in a coffee shop is worth those 40 grams for me.


Just what I was wondering...cheap shoes are prone to hotspots--because they aren't stiff. Also some stock shoe insoles are better for the flat footed-I replaced my XC7 Shimano insoles.


----------



## n2deep (Mar 23, 2014)

Giro Privateers and Frogs!!!


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

It's your shoes, not the cleat style. MTB'ers do 24hr races and ride just as long as road riders with no problems using 2-hole cleats.
My guess is you're using a MTB shoe that's more flexy for walking in.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

tlg said:


> It's your shoes, not the cleat style. MTB'ers do 24hr races and ride just as long as road riders with no problems using 2-hole cleats.
> My guess is you're using a MTB shoe that's more flexy for walking in.


Or more likely, the pedals. I was getting a numb spot on my foot and went to the SPD M530 pedals which have a small platform. The problem went away.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Lombard said:


> Or more likely, the pedals. I was getting a numb spot on my foot and went to the SPD M530 pedals which have a small platform. The problem went away.


I don't see how. The purpose of the platform is to provide extra purchase for your shoe when not clipped in. Once clipped in, it sits well under your shoe. 
When clipped in, the actual interface area to the show is no different than other pedals.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

tlg said:


> I don't see how. The purpose of the platform is to provide extra purchase for your shoe when not clipped in. Once clipped in, it sits well under your shoe.
> When clipped in, the actual interface area to the show is no different than other pedals.


Well OK, I can't say you are wrong about this. All I can say is that my problem went away when I changed pedals. Possibly coincidence? There isn't anything else I changed.


----------

